# New here and just rescued two cockatiels, need advice



## mdavis25 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yesterday I rescued a pair of cockatiels from these people and I'm having a hard time not getting angry at them. First off they smoked in their house a lot, whole house smelled like an ashtray yuck. The cage was supposed to be white but was actually yellow from the nicotine. There was like fossilized poop all over everything as well, took me over two hours to scrub their cage. It gets even better... The food they were feeding them was wild bird seed that only had sunflower seeds. I think they got them to breed, not sure. The lady told me that the female had been laying soft eggs because there wasn't a next box, that if there isn't a nest box the bird will only lay soft eggs. All I was thinking was oh my goodness you haven't got a clue! The poor bird was laying soft eggs because of her poor diet and poor health. Now I wanted to know if there is some things I can give these poor guys or do for them to help get the nicotine and cigarette smoke out of their system and to help boost their immune system as well. Oh I also forgot to mention that it looked like somebody was using their food dish as an ashtray! There was what appeared to be cigarette ashes in their food dish.


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

While I'm glad you rescued these poor birds, I often wonder how many other birds (not just cockatiels) are living under such horrible conditions, sight unseen. So sad. I've been begging my bird club to do more general public education (live demos, printing brochures to hand out to people, etc). It's no excuse, but just like some people don't have a clue how to be good parents, some don't have an idea they are being cruel and abusive to their birds. Well, I'm glad you have them now. It's going to be expensive for you, but I would take them to the vet for a full checkup. I think you need more than just a new bag of food. If those were my birds, first thing I'd probably do is offer them lots of greens (parsley, romaine, and kale), mixture of high quality foods (seed mix, pellets to try, millet and veggies) and run, not walk, to my vet. Good luck!


----------



## mdavis25 (Feb 25, 2013)

My husband and I originally went there to just look at the cage. They had their cage for sale that they were in. I most certainly wouldn't have put my baby in it that's for sure. They didn't even have another cage so I have no clue where they would have put them. I plan on getting them checked out ASAP. I gave them some Kale this morning with some carrot and they ate some of it. I switched their food immediately and they really like it. They are really dirty too. I put a little bath in there for them but they aren't interested in it yet.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Poor little birds. I'm so glad you rescued them. I agree that a vet check is probably in order. And changing their food, which you've already done should help a lot. I would give them a couple days more to settle in and then maybe try misting them if they don't like a regular bird bath. My tiel only likes being misted. Also, the female is probably calcium deficient. So I would also add a mineral block or cuttle bone in their cage.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

How can people be so horrible, if they can't look after a pet (any animal) don't have them. Its not rocket science!!!
They are so lucky that you rescued them. Do you know how old they are?
I agree, RUN to the vet to get them a full check up. At least you will then know what their health is really like.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Cilantro is a good natural cleansing agent so clip cilantro on their cage too..I know it helps with toxins - assuming it would work with smoke? People disgust me with their lack of care for animals and I see it a lot with folks breeding to just make $. You see pics of their cages on Craigslist and they are filthy. Disgusting. Thank God you got these poor babies out of there.


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

That made me cry... At work. That's so sad, those poor little things. Do you know their approx age, or how long those people had them? I'm just hoping they haven't had to live in that environment for a long time. It would also make it easier to restore them to good health if their exposure was limited.
I'm so happy you saved them. They deserve a good home.


----------



## mdavis25 (Feb 25, 2013)

They said they were about 3 or 4 years old and that they have had them for a year. :-( They acted like they really were sad to let them go. They had no clue how to get them out of the cage and didn't understand what I meant when I asked if their wings were clipped! Then when we were leaving they said to call them if we had any questions! Ha yeah right. I have put both a mineral block and cuttle bone in, I figured it couldn't hurt to put both in. They are really coming around already. They do not like to be held or picked up at all so I'm a little worried about how the vet visit will go.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Try not to worry about the vet visit. If the vet is experienced in handling birds it shouldn't be a problem. Just let the vet's office know ahead of time that they're not used to being handled. While I'm sure it will stress the tiels out a little, they'll get over it. If they survived living in that house, a vet visit should be a breeze for them.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm so glad you rescued these birds! My Smokey came from a similar sort of environment and has really come on in leaps and bounds since i got him in May. His previous owner also seemed sad to see him go, but whilst it was unintentional neglect through ignorance, it's still neglect.

I hope it's good news at the vets. I suggest misting too, it might take them a while to get used to it, but it will help to clean off the feathers a bit. Might take a full moult for them to be properly clean though.


----------



## beelute (Dec 29, 2012)

How awful for them. It's amazing how ignorant some people can be. I'm glad they're in good hands now


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

That is just disgusting I am so glad you took them from these horrid people!! There is no excuse to this kind of thing though, if you are going to take in any animal, do your research people!! I am sure your new birds will thrive in your home, karma to you I would try to mist them asap, and how did you convince the people to give them to you as well as the cage?


----------



## Kislanya (Feb 24, 2013)

I am so glad you rescued those babies ,it breaks my heart that smokers(and yes i am a smoker) do not feel that pets,companions,or feathered and furred children deserve the chance to be in a toxin free environment .The MINUTE i got a bird i set myself up an area outside so i do not EVER smoke around my pets , i even make sure i wash my hands before handling anyone.and yes i know i should quit.and sadly before i had birds i honestly never thought about my dogs and cats,my parents had always smoked in the house and it really wasnt untill i started researching about my birds that it was made a more important part of my life,i honestly dont think i have ever seen anything about owning a dog or a cat that says ciggarette smoke is toxic and can kill them so dont smoke around them ,even tho it is and everyone should know that.I have to say that from what ive seen the average(responsible) bird owner does far more research into the pet they have or choose than the average dog or cat owner.


----------



## mdavis25 (Feb 25, 2013)

I bought them from them and it was money well spent. They said that the male was not friendly at all but turns out he is actually a little sweetheart. He knows how to step up and he likes to snuggle. I got him to wolf whistle and I got all excited and it made him get all excited too, like he was proud of himself. It was so cute. I bet they got them from somebody who took the time caring for them and raising them and I bet that breeder had no clue how they would end up :-( If I was a breeder I'd have a very hard time letting my babies go after seeing how some people are, I'd probably end up keeping them all lol.


----------



## mdavis25 (Feb 25, 2013)

I discovered that they put a separate ad on Craigslist for the tiels. So they were trying to make the most money off of them by trying to sell them separately. I still don't understand what they would do with the birds if someone only wanted the cage. In the ad they lied and said the pair has had several clutches but they told me that the female only was laying soft eggs because there wasn't a nestbox. Although the lady's daughter told me they had a nestbox in there but took out because they had no clue what to do if the birds had babies, this was while the lady was out of the room. They are doing so well now, I'm so happy!! Right now they are just relaxing grinding their beaks. My husband and 5 year old son has named them Finn and Holly, from the movie Cars 2. So far they haven't mated and I'm hoping that it stays that way. I'm debating on separating them, I don't want to stress them out anymore than I absolutely have to.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

That's crazy! So you go to look at a cage they had for sale and there just happened to be the two birds...did they sell them or did they just go a long with the cage? ....sorry I just saw the post above....

I hate hearing about sad situations animals have to live...so glad you were able to take them! Poor things! 

And to think this is just one situation, where there are hundreds of birds going through the same thing right now, just kills you!


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

They are so lucky to have found you!

They will have a wonderful life now.

I am just as in shock as others as to how people can treat their animals this way. I love my pets and have often gone without to ensure that they have medical care or even treats!

I make mistakes, but they are honest mistakes. I would be er endanger them or treat them badly on purpose. I am so thankful for forums like this that make it so much easier to ensure that my fids are taken care of to the best of my ability!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jerry2006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Try to feed millet, fruit, & veggies(greens).
Change water every day.
Cockatiels are social animals-keep them wgere people pass by


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm glad that they are in a knowledgeable home now, but I'm a bit disappointed in the way this thread has gone. It's one thing to judge people who purposefully mistreat their animals, but it seems more like these people just didn't know. They probably got their knowledge from someone else who didn't know but that they trusted, and though it's a terrible situation for the birds, and the people are at fault, it's unfair to say they never cared about them.

Not everyone has the resources or know how to find information on the animals they end up with. Without knowing how they got these birds or their current life situation, it's just very unfair to judge them so harshly like this.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

I think it is fair to say that if you are smoking so heavily that there is ash in the food dish that ANYONE would know that is not good for birds. Or anything. 

Common knowledge, smoking kills. 

I don't give those people a pass, even if they are totally clueless about birds. They would have to be clueless about life in general....maybe that is the case. But they were bright enough to figure out how to get an ad online and sell the birds and cage, so they are not completely mentally disabled. No excuse. Sorry.


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

It's one thing to comment on their actions, but a completely different thing to comment on their motives. These people aren't here to defend themselves or explain anything. I just think it's uncalled for to put these people down and make them out to be monsters when we only know one side of this story.


----------



## mdavis25 (Feb 25, 2013)

Set said:


> It's one thing to comment on their actions, but a completely different thing to comment on their motives. These people aren't here to defend themselves or explain anything. I just think it's uncalled for to put these people down and make them out to be monsters when we only know one side of this story.


You know what you are absolutely right. Even though there was cigarette ashes in the feed dish they may not have done it, there were several teenagers in the home and they probably have friends over too so anybody could have done that. They might just have been completely clueless and thought they were doing a great job. I don't know how they truly feel and think inside. I got carried away because I was so upset, but that still is no excuse. Our goal should be to help educate people and to help those that need to find new homes for their birds without judging them. People make mistakes, nobody is perfect. Thank you Set for reminding me of that.


----------



## Squawkz (Oct 7, 2012)

Bless your heart for rescuing the two tiels. Mr. Squawkz and I rescued a male and female tiel almost two years ago and we have not regretted it for a moment. 

Unfortunately, our male, Reggie, passed suddenly one evening and we do not know why. He'd been seemingly healthy. We could have paid for a parrot autopsy but it would have been expensive. Our main concern was to help Chloe get through the loss of her mate, which she eventually did.

We have a humanized tiel, Donald, who is bonded to Mr. Squawkz and when Chloe isn't broody, she shares the same cage at night with him. When Reggie was with us, all three birds slept in the large cage at night. Our birds are free to roam during the day.

I'm sorry to hear about the cigarette business. I've been a smoker since the age of fourteen and Mr. Squawkz puffs away as well, but we don't smoke in the house around our birds -- we go outside. Smoking adversely affects our lungs, and we have the coughs to prove it. We are much larger than a tiel is; I can only imagine what the second hand smoke must have done to your birds...still, now that they live with you, in a nice clean cage, they'll be able to inhale clean air. 

One tip I read a few years ago was to add a drop of apple cider vinegar to birds' drinking water, as some consider apple cider vinegar to be a powerful anti-oxidant. I know people who drink apple cider laced water and they claim that it refreshes them. I often add the apple cider vinegar to our birds' water when they are moulting; I don't think that it does them any harm.


----------



## Bigb93 (Mar 15, 2013)

Well done for doing such an amazing thing and rescuing these cockatiels!

Dd you ever manage to get them to have a bath? I know it's something our Charlie has always refused to do. We have to chase him around with a spray bottle


----------



## mdavis25 (Feb 25, 2013)

They don't mind the spray bottle at all. They are doing great and they are so happy! They are healthy too so I am happy too. The female holly doesn't try to bite anymore but she still doesn't like me yet.


----------

